# Gener8r February 17th Labs v Looneys



## JTG (Jan 16, 2007)

Lawks a mercy, they're at it again...







Good grief, they seem to be pulling out all the stops yet again.

Anyone who's been to one knows what to expect. If you haven't, do yourself a favour and find out 

Right, roll call

1) jittug


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't make out half that feking text! What godamn font is it?

So what you coming as then juttug?


----------



## Moggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Safe, i may as well carry on my newfound bristol party antics then


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 19, 2007)

thats the one where the rig is SOOOOOOO loud you cant breath innit.

Is there a techno rig there? or is it just saying someone releasing a tune  hmmmmmmmmmmm. 

If yes I'm coming, if its not I'll be going early


----------



## Isambard (Jan 19, 2007)

Luvvin you in the tutu Jittug!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 19, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Is there a techno rig there? or is it just saying someone releasing a tune  hmmmmmmmmmmm.



If i'm reading the flyer right (which i am, of course ) - KSS, Fucked Right Up and SWAT are linking up to do the techno room.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG!!!!


We sooo have to do this!


----------



## JTG (Jan 19, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> If i'm reading the flyer right (which i am, of course ) - KSS, Fucked Right Up and SWAT are linking up to do the techno room.



yep.

KSS & fucked right up have been there every time so far so you've heard them before djbs

SWAT are new I think, have been doing a few parties around Bristol recently (you may have seen their stencils)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

He has heard them before Jittug BUT they were relegated to that poxy little room no bigger than our lounge...twas a bit of a squeeze and sounded shyte.

Just remembered! THAT was the night you did yer levitating...FEK OI and BLOW ME DOWN WIV A FEVVER! Has it really been a whole year?


Mhuwhahahahahaha  soz


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 22, 2007)

blimey that looks good

I hope you've all got some earplugs . . .


----------



## Isambard (Jan 22, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Just remembered! THAT was the night you did yer levitating...FEK OI and BLOW ME DOWN WIV A FEVVER! Has it really been a whole year?
> 
> Mhuwhahahahahaha  soz




Sound like it was one of those nights!


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2007)

Just read that they wanna do one of these in London if they can find a decent venue for it.

Quite what London has done to deserve the mighty gener8r though I'm not entirely sure


----------



## Thora (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like fun - and I think I know some of the people in those photos 

If only I had somewhere to stay in Bristol...


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2007)

you do


----------



## Thora (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## salem (Jan 24, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Quite what London has done to deserve the mighty gener8r though I'm not entirely sure



Electrowerkz is closest thing to Lakota I can think of in London. Would be great to have it down here.

Traveled up to a couple, but the coach back to London is a nightmare (my sympathy for anyone unfortunate enough to sit near me on the coach back after the last one though, I genuinely thought that most of the people on the coach were from the party)

Oh and walking around central London on Remembrance Sunday while off your tits, trying to find more drugs isn't clever kids


----------



## pno (Jan 24, 2007)

I shall be in attendance, this could and probably is the last Gener8r to be held at Lakota


----------



## Moggy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah ha, a jolly good bump!


----------



## zog (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, think I'll make my way over the bridge for this one.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 15, 2007)

OFFS!

Everything is happening this Saturday!!!!


----------



## Moggy (Feb 16, 2007)

You and mr Bombscare must of course be in attendance, no?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2007)

I think we've triple booked on a fair few things this sat!

Mebbe with a bit of planning we can fit it all in


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2007)

just got off the phone to izzy and we're meeting him the bell bout 8ish so you guys wanna come to that ?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2007)

I was planning on going down in the Beetle, so I can give a couple of people a lift from Bedminster.


----------



## Moggy (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not gonna make it anyway since i feel like shit and am coming down with a cold it seems


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna make it anyway since i feel like shit and am coming down with a cold it seems




Fiiz dont feel so jealous now cos she aint goin no-where as she is suffering with a MAN COLD.


Might I add, there's only one person in this house who gets em and its not the man


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2007)

I do not have a man cold!

It's an upper respiratory infection aggravated by physical exhaustion!


----------



## pno (Feb 19, 2007)

That was a phat night, wicked tunes - banging as f00k!


----------

